# Need vin verification by chp for car registration



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

So im registering the 69 gto and need to do a vin verification done. Besides the vin on the dash and the plate on the cowl is there any other locations?


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

What state are you registering in? Not every state requires the vin check to be performed on cars as old as yours. Besides, the inspection sight should know where to look for the vin#'s they need. The last time I had this done in RI they only checked the vin inside the door jam.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's an additional stamp on the frame (usually the top of the left rail behind the driver's door), if they have a need to verify that the tag has not been swapped. They know where to look but for your peace of mind, you can verify for yourself with a flash light and a small hand mirror.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

chuckha62 said:


> There's an additional stamp on the frame (usually the top of the left rail behind the driver's door), if they have a need to verify that the tag has not been swapped. They know where to look but for your peace of mind, you can verify for yourself with a flash light and a small hand mirror.


The partial VIN stamping under the door, or behind that going up the frame sweep, both are early A-body confidential locations, the above the door location on top of the frame was also continued at the Flint plant (think '70-71 Stage1 cars & GSX's), have never ran across it on any other '67-72's and have pulled way too many frames.

On the partial VIN stamp on the frame, the stamping on at least '67-72 Pontiac A bodys is on top of the LH rear frame rail in an area above aprox where the tail pipe hanger attaches. One can carefully remove the 3 body mount mount bolts starting with the one near the seat belt retractor, then the one below the trunk floor, and finally the one at the rear corner of the frame. After removal of these three body bolts, can usually jack up the body enough to be able to use a piece of sandpaper or a very small wire bruch on top of the frame rail frame centered between those two rear body bolts. With a mirror and a flashlight, should be able to see the partial VIN. If the car is from back east or up north and saw harsh winters, the frame is going to be pitted enough, that there is a good chance, road spray pitted even the top of the rear frame rail and the partial VIN stamp will be illegible.

Last, if the '69 is built out of the Baltimore plant, there should be a partial VIN stamping behind the heater or AC box. Baltimore plant was the first to start doing that on A-bodys. Hope this helps.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

I tried having a vin verification but the only two places i found was on the cowl and dash, there is none on the any of the doors or door frames. They couldnt complete the verification since the cowl has only partial vin and not complete. car was built in calif if that helps?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Being a Fremont build, the confidential is on top of the left rear frame rail where I previously noted it. Own several Fremont built Pontiacs, and have parted many many more '69-71 Fremont built A bodys and the confidential was always in that spot on top of the frame rail.

On the VIN attached to the dash, looking at the ends of it, are the heads of the special rosette (scalloped headed) rivets showing attaching the VIN plate? If the rivets on this '69 are just regular round alum headed pop rivets, you have serious problems. Have to go back to early '65 models to run across common round headed pop rivets used by GM on VIN plates. That style rivet was a real problem for theft prevention, and thus the special rosette headed rivets came into use. 

The body tag (cowl tag) will not contain he VIN. The body style prefix, either 24237 (hardtop) or 24267 (GTO convert) should be stamped on it. The number after that, is the body number and will not match the VIN on the dash. There will be no confidential stamped on the cowl face under the heater box or AC box, as it a Fremont build. 

Do you have access to an open car trailer? If it was mine, and I lived in CA, I'd pull the 3 body bolts mentioned, and if needed, loosen the front body bolt in the boxed area (torque box) near where the emergency brake cable comes out. That particular bolt, you can actually shoot some Kroil or PBS Blaster on before attempting to loosen the bolt from underneath the frame, the others you have to be very careful with I creep up on turning them to break loose with a near 2 1/2 foot long 1/2 drive flex head ratchet, very seldom does a bolt snap. 

Next, with a block of wood on a floor jack, can carefully create a gap between the rear trunk pan and the rear frame rail. You will most likely need to temporarily remove the gas tank to be able to get your head and a mirror and flashlight in the right spot where you can scuff the top of the frame rail, then read the partial VIN stamped on top of the rear frame rail. Once you can read it, should be legible, the last 6 digits should match the last 6 digits of the VIN plate. You then can take the GTO on the trailer to CHP, or whoever is officially inspecting it for the DMV.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

*numbers don't match*

I know this is an old thread, but it's relevant to my issue. I am doing a frame off resto on my 72 lemans sport convertible with t41 option. The phs matches the vin and the body tag. I got the frame blasted a couple days ago and the frame numbers do not match the vin. This body has never been off in my opinion, because many of the body bolts were rusted and I broke them off. The body tag has the rosette rivets and doesn't look messed with. The in dash vin also looks normal. The car does have a 140 mph speedo in it which isn't on the phs and has idiot lights as it shouldn't have rally gauges. The title is a salvage because it had some front end sheet metal damage years ago (1995) according to seller. Seller lost title before transferring ownership and had to get a replacement by officials. The title matches vin, but says GTO and shows car has 65,000 miles, while speedo shows 60,000. ? It does have many of the GTO options though. So, not sure if somehow a dash and vin can be swapped easily to show otherwise. Not sure how a title can have a 2D67 vin and be listed as a GTO in 72 unless official wasn't aware and took owners word it was a GTO and not Lemans. 

The vin is 2D67T2P105558 and the frame says Hayes 6263668 and below that 85711
Please enlighten me.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

tjs72goat said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it's relevant to my issue. I am doing a frame off resto on my 72 lemans sport convertible with t41 option. The phs matches the vin and the body tag. I got the frame blasted a couple days ago and the frame numbers do not match the vin. This body has never been off in my opinion, because many of the body bolts were rusted and I broke them off. The body tag has the rosette rivets and doesn't look messed with. The in dash vin also looks normal. The car does have a 140 mph speedo in it which isn't on the phs and has idiot lights as it shouldn't have rally gauges. The title is a salvage because it had some front end sheet metal damage years ago (1995) according to seller. Seller lost title before transferring ownership and had to get a replacement by officials. The title matches vin, but says GTO and shows car has 65,000 miles, while speedo shows 60,000. ? It does have many of the GTO options though. So, not sure if somehow a dash and vin can be swapped easily to show otherwise. Not sure how a title can have a 2D67 vin and be listed as a GTO in 72 unless official wasn't aware and took owners word it was a GTO and not Lemans.
> 
> The vin is 2D67T2P105558 and the frame says Hayes 6263668 and below that 85711
> Please enlighten me.


Look on top of the frame rail....not the side. The partial VIN is stamped on top.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Got it. Thank god it matches my dash and motor vin. I was a bit worried something else was amiss.


----------

